# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Бекап и восстановление настроек браузеров

## Matias

В настоящее время почти все используют несколько браузеров. В связи с этим часто возникает необходимость полного сохранения их настроек. Существуют специальные бесплатные утилиты, позволяющие сделать полную копию профилей всех популярных браузеров. Список таких утилит приведен ниже.
Internet Explorer Backup -  IE.
MozBackup - Firefox, SeaMonkey. Кроме того, утилита может работать и с профилем Thunderbird.
*Примечание*: на русскоязычном сайте Mozilla доступна русская версия MozBackup. 
BrowserBackup - Firefox, Opera, Chrome.
*Примечание*: для работы BB требуется NET Framework 2.0 или выше.

----------

*olejah*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Matias

Рассмотренные в теме утилиты позволяют сделать полную копию профилей популярных браузеров. Однако все они имеют один недостаток. Поскольку каждая утилита (кроме BrowserBackup) поддерживает только один браузер, то синхронизация закладок между разными браузерами невозможна. Однако синхронизировать закладки можно с помощью бесплатного сервиса Xmarks. Для синхронизации ваших закладок выполните следующие действия:
1. Зайдите на сайт Xmarks
2. Зарегистрируйтесь и подтвердите регистрацию
3. Установите дополнения для соответствующих браузеров. В настоящий момент поддерживаются IE, Firefox, Chrome, Safari.
4. Пройдите процедуру настройки дополнений
5. Синхронизируйте ваши закладки
*Примечание 1*: дополнение для IE, к сожалению, постоянно глючило, сообщая о неудачной попытке синхронизации, поэтому я его удалил. Синхронизация между FF и Chrome работает нормально. 
*Примечание 2* : Xmarks позволяет синхронизировать не только закладки, но и открытые вкладки

----------


## Val_Ery

*Matias*, 
Вы, случайно, НЛП не изучали?
Вот это сочетание



> В настоящее время почти все используют несколько браузеров. В связи с этим часто возникает необходимость полного сохранения их настроек.


конкретно приводит к разрыву всех шаблонов и вводит в состояние полного ступора  :Smiley: 
К примеру, я пользую два браузера: Оперу и Огнелиса - один для сёрфинга, другой из-за своих фенечек для веб-разработчиков... То есть. Каждый браузер имеет своё предназначение. Да... Ставил хрома... Так ведь он обновляется чаще, чем я его запускаю. В один прекрасный момент это задолбало, и я его снес  :Smiley: 
Или в большинстве известных мне офисов: один из трёх общеиспользуемых бесплатных для сёрфинга, и ИЕ - для "клиент-банков" (ну, не хотят программописатели использовать более быстрые и менее падучие приложения)... Опять же, каждый браузер имеет своё предназначение.
Вопрос: как факт использования двух (трёх/четырех etc.) браузеров влияет на необходимость полного сохранения настроек никоим образом не связанных друг с другом приложений?

Вопрос два.



> Существуют специальные бесплатные утилиты


На самом деле существует ОДНА интегрированная в любую ОСь утилита - проводник, которая позволяет создать полную копию любого юзерского профайла, скопипастить, закатать на болванку/флешку и т.д. и т.п.
И главное здесь - показать пользователю как пользоваться уже внедренным функционалом (без использования всякого разного стороннего софта) для доступа к месту хранения настроек... 
Например, в Опере достаточно в адресной строке набрать opera:about - и увидеть все пути для важных "оперных" файлов и настроек. В Огнелисе - набор в адресной строке about**:support откроет окошко с кнопочкой "Открыть директорию" напротив наименования "Директория профиля"... Для Сафари - каталог com.apple.safari.plist в каталоге общих настроек, для Хрома - \Chrome\User Data\ и т.д. 
Но если есть, так скажем, сомнительная необходимость в автоматизации процесса, уверен, для ТС не составило бы особого труда написать ма-а-а-леький батничек, который будет выполнять тупое копирование необходимых каталогов и запускаться по некоему расписанию  :Smiley: 
То есть, в чём смысл использования сторонних приложений для того, что уже дано пользователю?
Я могу понять такую ситуацию: мне не нравится печать в пдф в Опере, у меня два пути - через опера:конфиг или ини-шник, т.е. там я меняю профильные настройки (к примеру, увеличиваю разрешение со 100 до 300 дпи) и об этом забываю через некоторое время... Потом, в силу некоего форс-мажора, ставлю Оперу заново с дефолтными настройками. Что мне может помешать увидеть неудовлетворительный результат при печати в пдф и в течении минуты вбить их по новой? (или сравнить новый ини-шник со старым скопипастенным)?
Если речь идет о паролях, букмарках etc., то опыт показывает, что интерфейсы логина на сайтах меняются чаще, чем браузер теряет базы паролей, а любимые когда-то сайты прекращают своё существование  :Sad:  К тому же, есть менеджеры паролей, об одном из которых Вы же и упоминали!

Кстати, о букмарках... 
Любой из популярных браузеров позволяет импортировать/экспортировать имеющиеся закладки. И если пользователь не сделал этого при установке, достаточно просто зайти в "Закладки" и воспользоваться экспортом/импортом. (речь о наиболее популярных браузерах, хотя rekonq тоже умеет это делать...)
Да, согласен, с синхронизацией проблема. Но, если учесть, что использование браузеров всё-таки в большинстве однозадачное (ну, не развлекаются люди в основной своей массе хождением по одним и тем же ресурсам разными браузерами; это как какую-нибудь таблицу открывать то опенофисом, то экселем, то либрой, а потом озадачиваться вопросами отображения внедрённых объектов в разных софтинах), то проблема скорее надуманная, чем реальная.
 Есть человек, который серьёзно озадачился синхронизацией закладок. Даже добился вполне удобоваримого результата в написании утили (игнорируя ИЕ)... и забил на это в силу полнейшей невостребованности  :Sad: 
=========
P.S.Всё это в рамках моего ИМХО, которое в более широком смысле звучит так: научите людей пользоваться тем, что имеется; если чего-то не хватает - только тогда используйте стороннее и проверенное...
P.P.S. *Matias*, без обид?  :Beer:  Но я реально не понимаю смысла в использовании подобного софта  :Sad:

----------


## Matias

К сожалению, бекап профилей браузеров с помощью простого копирования соответствующих папок не всегда помогает. Я предпочитаю пользоваться вышеупомянутыми утилитами. Они меня еше ни разу не подводили.

----------


## Matias

Пользователи программ резервного копирования от Softland (Fbackup и Backup4All Professional) могут сохранять и восстанавливать настройки браузеров с помощью специальных плагинов.

----------


## Matias

Пользователи Firefox могут сохранять и восстанавливать настройки браузера с помощью дополнения FEBE.

----------


## Matias

Многие предпочитают автоматизировать бэкап настроек браузеров.  В Internet Explorer Backup есть опция Scheduled Backup, с помощью которой можно создать задание планировщика Windows. MozBackup также позволяет автоматизировать процесс бэкапа продуктов Mozilla. Для этого надо создать специальный файл конфигурации с параметрами резервного копирования, а также командный файл для запуска утилиты. Этот командный файл также можно запускать с помощью планировщика заданий Windows. Допустимые параметры файла конфигурации бэкапа описаны в этой статье.

----------


## Matias

Сайт BrowserBackup не работает, но скачать программу можно по этой ссылке.

----------

